# New Rescue barking at night



## Nancy and the 2 B’s (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi can anyone help. We have a new rescue dog (2 days), he sleeps in my sons bedroom with him at night but he seems to come to life when my son is sleeping. He barks at 2am and jumps on and off the bed wagging his tail and looking all playful. He’s quiet a iffy during the day, not playful at all! 

I’m wondering if it’s the anxiety of not having an active human around, trying to maintain human connection/affection? Either way I wondered if anyone has any tips?

I’ve just bought some Pet Remedy to see if that will calm him. Wondering if a crate with a blanket over it might help him feel secure, not sure.

He’s come from a Romanian shelter.

TIA

Nancy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I suspect he just needs reassurance that he’s not alone tbh.

Tell son to just encourage him to settle (assuming he doesn’t need to toilet?) or have him in your room so you can settle him.

A crate will need to be introduced gradually, otherwise it could create more issues.

My rescue lurcher used to jump up in the night with a bark occasionally as if he had heard something and just wasn’t sure, in the early days.

He soon settled once he realised he was safe and I used to just talk him gently down to a settle again.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I think it’s very early days yet. This dog has been taken off the street (presumably) and put into a totally alien environment, so it’s to be expected that he’s all over the place at present. It’s possible that in his old life he was quite nocturnal (though I’m sure that’s not typical.) So, I’d give him much more time. If the issue is that he’s waking your son (school, etc), the simple answer is to have him sleep somewhere else (the dog!). However, he might be gaining reassurance from having a human in the area he sleeps at present, so if he’s moved away (say, downstairs) he may get anxious and create more noise / havoc. A cage (properly introduced to the dog) will obviously stop him jumping on the bed, but won’t stop him barking if he’s looking for attention. Ultimately, ignoring the dog will avoid rewarding him for jumping on the bed, but under those circumstances that’s clearly easier said than done.
To be honest, if the long term plan is for the dog to sleep in your son’s bedroom, I think you might just have to tough it out for a while - as long as it’s not damaging the son’s schooling. Hopefully, with a bit more time the dog will settle into the new routine. You could try the cage, but you will need to introduce the dog very carefully to it, making it his ‘safe place’ and somewhere he wants to be - don’t just shove him in there and lock the door!


----------



## Nancy and the 2 B’s (Oct 7, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> I suspect he just needs reassurance that he's not alone tbh.
> 
> Tell son to just encourage him to settle (assuming he doesn't need to toilet?) or have him in your room so you can settle him.
> 
> ...


Thank you, makes sense. Son wants dog to share his room and be 'his' dog. He is learning and adjusting as much as the dog is, so I suspect some support in how to settle/soothe the dog might be useful. Last night I think he panicked so tried bringing the dog downstairs, then our other dog upstairs, got in a right pickle! I'll encourage him so use a soothing settling voice etc and keep at it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You could always have the dog with you at night until he settles into his new home and then gradually get him to settle in son’s room.

My dog prefers to be close to me - it’s just the way it is.


----------



## Nancy and the 2 B’s (Oct 7, 2019)

Ian246 said:


> I think it's very early days yet. This dog has been taken off the street (presumably) and put into a totally alien environment, so it's to be expected that he's all over the place at present. It's possible that in his old life he was quite nocturnal (though I'm sure that's not typical.) So, I'd give him much more time. If the issue is that he's waking your son (school, etc), the simple answer is to have him sleep somewhere else (the dog!). However, he might be gaining reassurance from having a human in the area he sleeps at present, so if he's moved away (say, downstairs) he may get anxious and create more noise / havoc. A cage (properly introduced to the dog) will obviously stop him jumping on the bed, but won't stop him barking if he's looking for attention. Ultimately, ignoring the dog will avoid rewarding him for jumping on the bed, but under those circumstances that's clearly easier said than done.
> To be honest, if the long term plan is for the dog to sleep in your son's bedroom, I think you might just have to tough it out for a while - as long as it's not damaging the son's schooling. Hopefully, with a bit more time the dog will settle into the new routine. You could try the cage, but you will need to introduce the dog very carefully to it, making it his 'safe place' and somewhere he wants to be - don't just shove him in there and lock the door!


We home educate and keep unusual hours so that's not a problem. I think you're right, we have to ride it out. I'm not keen on the crate thing to be honest so I'll bin that thought. My biggest concern is my husband not being woken as he's up at 4:30am for work and has a lot of driving to do, so our room wouldn't work. Plus he's very much wanted by my son to be his dog. My son is foi g his best but it's a learning curve for them both. Thanks for your reply,


----------

